

Ask HN: I wish HN switch to a more sophisticated forum software - dear

Hackers news is an excellent place for startups/indes to share ideas and get help.  However the list format is kind of primitive and quite disorganized.  I wish HN consider moving to a formal forum software that would make us users easier to navigate, search and post.  It can also sell ad space to get some revenue to sustain the site too.
======
stephengillie
I believe HN was written by PG as a project to learn Arc...so maybe it doesn't
receive the amount of attention that we wish it would?

HN is partially an advertising space for YC companies, so it's already paid
for I think.

------
vojant
Hacker news is something different than typical forum. I come here to read
interesting news, and list format is usefull for this.

I really hate your idea.

------
dear
I noticed the thread disappeared from the page again...

